# NPC Qualität



## funcry (23. Januar 2006)

Hier meine 2 Verbesserungsvorschläge für Blasc:


1. NPC-Qualität I:

Viele Mobs droppen oft nichts, oder nur Gold. Die NPC-Qualität ist also irreführend. Wenn z.B. grün 18,9% dasteht, bedeutet dies nicht, dass ich eine Chance auf 18,9% pro Kill auf ein grünes Item habe, tatsächlich sind es oft nur 1/5 bis 1/10 davon. Denn die 18,9% bedeuten, wenn der Mob was Droppt (es darf nicht nur Gold sein), dann ist es zu 18,9% ein grünes Item. Was verschwiegen wird, ist dass der Mob nur zu 10% (also alle 10 Mobs) überhaupt was anderes als nur Gold droppt.

Interessant für mich wäre die effektive Mob Qualität:

% Dropchance auf lila item
% Dropchance auf blau item
% Dropchance auf grün item
% Dropchance auf weiss item
% Dropchance auf grau item
Summe % Dropchance auf ein Item

% Dropchance auf Goldbetrag (durchschnitt)
% Dropchance auf nichts

Zusätzlich: 
Erlös (durchschnittl.) je Kill: durchschnittlicher Gwinn aus NPC-Verkauf der gedroppten Items + dem gedroppten Gold je Kill.

Natürlich würden die %-Werte geringher ausfallen als jetzt. Da ja mit berücksichtigt wird, wie oft die Mobs nichts droppt. Wenn z.B. dann bei grünen Items 5% steht, bedeutet dies, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit je Kill auf ein Grünes Items = 5% ist, oder dass alle 20 getötete Mobs ein grünes Item droppt. Das fände ich besser als die derzeitige Darstellung, da dies die tatsächliche Dropqualität des Mobs darstellt.

Anmerkung: 
Eine Kopplung mit Auctioneer wäre natürlich der Hammer. Das würde aber vermutlich nur dann richtig gut funktionieren, wenn die Daten die Auctioneer sammelt an Blasc übergeben werden. Auctioneer selbst speichert seine Daten derzeit ja nur lokal. Aber dann würde man tatsächlich herausfinden können, welche Mobs in diesem Spiel am am meisten je Kill einbringen.


2. NPC-Qualität II:

Ich würde gerne nach den besten Mobs in diesem Spiel suchen können. Also im Bereich NPC's sollte man sich in einer sortierbaren Liste die Mobs (eine Zeile je Mob)  anzeigen lassen können, und nach den Spaltenköpfen sortieren können. Auch hier fände ich die 5-Angabe je getöteten Mob - also die effektive Dropraten - besser als die derzeitige NPC-Qualität. Hier ein Vorschlag für so eine Tabelle je Gebiet:

[Zone]  [Mob]  [%lila]  [%blau]  [%grün]  [%weiss]  [%grau]  [Sum %Drop] [%gold (durchschnittl.)]  [%nichts] [Erlös je Kill]


----------



## B3N (24. Januar 2006)

Eine Liste mit den "besten" Mobs etc. ist bereits geplant und eigentlich auch schon fast fertig. Die NPC Quelität bezieht die Effektiv nur auf die Anzahl der Kills / Ausbeute. Das dabei bei geringer Killanzahl auch Werte entstehen können die zu hoch sind ist klar.


----------



## Garylia (24. Januar 2006)

werden eigentlich nur charakterdaten in die statistik eingespeist oder auch wenn ich npcs kille, was die droppen etc.?


----------



## B3N (24. Januar 2006)

Die Datenbank umfasst unter anderem deine Char mit Fähigkeiten, Talente etc. und Mobs, Kills, Locations. Eigentlich alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## funcry (26. Januar 2006)

> Das dabei bei geringer Killanzahl auch Werte entstehen können die zu hoch sind ist klar.



Ich habe mich vermutlich mal wieder zu kompliziert ausgedrückt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Beispiel sollte Klarheit bringen:

Dieser Mob:
»http://www.blasc.de/?n=1051«

hat eine NPC-Qualität von:

Blau: 0,11% +
Grüne:  16,25% +
Weiss: 62.5 % +
Grau: 21.13%
=
100 % bei 20640 Kills.

Bei einer Dropchance von 100% auf die aufgelisteten Items verstehe ich nicht, dass tatsächlich nur jeder 5te dieser Mobs etwas droppt. Wenn der Mob manchmal überhaupt nichts droppt, wie kann dann die Summe der NPC-Qualität exact 100% sein ? Müsste diese dann nicht deutlich geringer sein ?

Edit: hab mich bei den Zahlen vertippt. Weisse Items ist wie jetzt richtig eingetragen 62,5% anstelle von 16,25%.


----------



## funcry (2. Februar 2006)

*bump*

Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch, aber _jeder_ Mob den ich in blasc finde hat in der Summe eine NPC-Qualität von 100%. Was sagt diese Zahl aus, wenn unterschlagen wird wie oft der Mob nichts droppt ? Viele Mobs droppen ja auch nur Gold, oder jedes 4te mal ein Drop. Wie kann die NPC-Qualität _genau_ 100% sein, wenn in der Liste der Drops nicht aufgelistet ist, wie oft der Mob nichts droppt ? Im mathematisch logischen Sinne _muss_ (!!) die Summer der NPC-Qualität < 100% sein, wenn in der Liste der Drops nicht aufgeführt ist, wie oft der Mob nichts oder nur Gold droppt. Man könnte also alternativ in der Liste der Drops eines Mob auflisten wie oft der Mob nur Gold droppt, und wie oft der Mob nichts droppt...

Denn wenn ein Mob wie ein einem meiner Beispiele eine NPC-Qualität grün von 20% hat, aber 3 von 4 mal nur Gold droppt. Gold aber in eurer Liste nicht als Drop aufgeführt ist, dann ist die NPC-Qualität (grün) nicht 20% sondern nur 5%, und in der Summe kann niemals 100% herauskommen. Diese 5% bedueten dann, dass ich durschnittlich alle 20 Kills ein grünes Item bekomme. Eine Aussage die ich mit den derzeitigen Zahlen von blasc nicht treffen kann.


----------



## B3N (2. Februar 2006)

Die NPC Qualität wird errechnet aus allen bisherigen Drops des NPCs unabhängig von den Kills. Diese Anzeige spiegelt lediglich die unten stehende Dropliste vom jeweiligen NPC in zahlen. Das dabei in der Summe 100% rauskommt ist daher mathematisch korrekt, aber ich weiss was du meinst. 

Leider ist es nicht wirklich möglich zu erfassen wenn der NPC nichts dropt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Problem fängt schon damit an, das die Killzahlen auch nur ein "Richtwert" sind und nicht zu 100% stimmen.

Ich hab das in meinem oberen Post leider falsch gesagt, dort habe ich die Kills mit einbezogen und das ist falsch.


----------

